# Refrigerator turning off and on



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Frigidaire FRS26H5ASB9 model side by side fridge. When it wants to turn on, it'll turn on and off, on and off, on and off, (each time being on for a little longer...) until it finally turns on for good. Any ideas what could be causing this? Is it worth calling a repairman? Or should I just replace the fridge? Other than that, it works very well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Could be as simple as a starting capistor on the compressor.
Google "repair clinic" there a pretty good website that has DIY trouble shooting and aslo has a place to ask questions, parts break downs and also sell the parts.
Just need your make and model #.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like compressor relay is going bad, get it repaired before it either stops running altogether or does damage to the compressor


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Is that something a DIYer can do, or only a pro??


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

hardwareman said:


> sounds like compressor relay is going bad, get it repaired before it either stops running altogether or does damage to the compressor


I'd call a pro. Sounds like either the compressor is going out or the low press switch is kicking it out. Either way, restarting a compressor quickly against head pressure will end up damaging it. When compressors go bad, they tend to run a little and then the Amps peak resulting in shutdown from thermal kick out. Then it cools and resets and tries again.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'll call someone. Any chance it could just be a control panel going bad??


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

mopowers said:


> Thanks. I'll call someone. Any chance it could just be a control panel going bad??


Always a chance


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

So, repair man said it's a start relay, which is located in the centralized electronic circuit board. I realize I can't replace just this relay since it's soldered in the small 4" x 4" electronic control box. So, I basically have to replace the whole ECU. They are charging 250 for parts and labor to install it (including the $60 service call). So, they are basically charging me $190 for the ECU with a one year guaranty. Do you guys know where I can buy this part for cheaper and so I can install it myself? It's just a plug and play type of deal located under a service panel in the fridge. I just want to make sure what I buy is a legit piece and not a cheap knockoff.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

So, repair clinic has it for $80

http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Defrost-Control-Board/5303918476/1614983

And Amazon has it for $33

http://www.amazon.com/Frigidaire-53...efrigerator/dp/B005459DRW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_la_2

Looks I'm going to fix it myself and save about $150.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

either you misunderstood the guy or he does not know what he is doing. The start relay is on the compressor not the board.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

He told me there is a different relay for the compressor.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

try this:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

mopowers said:


> He told me there is a different relay for the compressor.


yes a compressor relay is the relay I pictured previously. There is no other relay on your refrig.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

mopowers said:


> So, repair clinic has it for $80
> 
> http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Defrost-Control-Board/5303918476/1614983
> 
> ...


this part is the adaptive defrost control board, it controls your defrost cycle. Nothing else.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, there is grinding sound coming from that board. He told me there is a relay on that circuit board that is causing the issue. So, either I can replace it (for $40), or have them come out after wards and do it if it doesn't fix the problem.


----------

